# Some of my animals, past and presant! (pic heavy)



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Alligator Snapping Turtle









Large Common Snapping Turtle(16/17" shell)









Bush Viper



























West African Dwarf Croc


















Baby Spec


















Young Marmosets(the cans not open, they just want to eat anything they see you eating, smart little guys)









Cobra


















3ft Spec


















Theres more but we could be here all night. Hope you enjoy.

Vinnie.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos! Some good looking animals there :flrt:


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Friggen awsome pets there. Lucky you.


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

so you own a zoo then 

lol 

How do you manage to keep all those huge animals lol amazing though and brilliant pictures , i admire you lol


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

arent marmosets supposed to be in zoos as theyre becoming endangered? just curious as i was watching Monkey World the other day!.. I love that show! Oh and nice baby crocs : victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

That alligator snapping turtle looks like a right mean :censor:er.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

u still got ne of the specs


----------



## steve200 (Jun 8, 2009)

quality pics mate 

that snapping turtle at the top looks like it wants to rip your face off:lol2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

lovin the cobra and baby spec:2thumb:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

BigBaz said:


> u still got ne of the specs


Ya, i've got a few here at the moment.



steve200 said:


> quality pics mate
> 
> that snapping turtle at the top looks like it wants to rip your face off:lol2:


Give him half the chance and he would lol, he's the smaller of the 2 i've had.



stacy said:


> lovin the cobra and baby spec:2thumb:


Were you talking to Dave?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Were you talking to Dave?[/QUOTE]
dave who?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

stacy said:


> Were you talking to Dave?


dave who?[/QUOTE]
do you meen dave who im getting my crocs off:lol2:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Ya, wasnt sure if i had the right person or not lol, the baby spec in the pic is from last years clutch we got, yours will be from this years clutch so will be a sibling of that one : )


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> Ya, wasnt sure if i had the right person or not lol, the baby spec in the pic is from last years clutch we got, yours will be from this years clutch so will be a sibling of that one : )


 ah cool cant wait now got their tanks and that sorted so roll on september. . are you going to hamm to then:2thumb:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Ya, we're heading over a few days early, have a few bits to collect around the place.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

adam151082 said:


> Friggen awsome pets there. Lucky you.



proper car mate im sure we have chatted before


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Are alligator snapping turtles DWA??


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Those _chlorechis_ are gorgeous.................


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Jack W said:


> Are alligator snapping turtles DWA??


Dont really know mate, we dont have any licensing over in Southern Ireland.



stuartdouglas said:


> Those _chlorechis_ are gorgeous.................


Thanks mate, was looking for them for a long while, these ones were cb in Holland. If all comes through ill have a few more Atheris species in a month or so.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Dont really know mate, we dont have any licensing over in Southern Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, was looking for them for a long while, these ones were cb in Holland. If all comes through ill have a few more Atheris species in a month or so.


How do you obtain the snakes if no licensing? Even if you don't need one, surely the breeders dodgey about selling?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> Ya, we're heading over a few days early, have a few bits to collect around the place.


 ok cool , c you there:2thumb:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> How do you obtain the snakes if no licensing? Even if you don't need one, surely the breeders dodgey about selling?


I get them the same as anyone else, i know what you mean though, there are lots of people over here keeping hot that realisticly shouldnt even be allowed keep a corn.

Souther Ireland is well fsr behind the UK in terms of animal laws, we can keep virtually any animal we want and theres not much that can be said.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> I get them the same as anyone else, i know what you mean though, there are lots of people over here keeping hot that realisticly shouldnt even be allowed keep a corn.
> 
> Souther Ireland is well fsr behind the UK in terms of animal laws, we can keep virtually any animal we want and theres not much that can be said.


Sounds... Awesome. :lol2:


----------



## John Rambo (Oct 4, 2008)

That bush viper is awsome,not seen one before.After the Gaboon that is defo my fav dwa snake.Super collection mate.Wish i had the balls.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

niiiice


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

double niiiiiice actually just saw that bush viper!


----------



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

I need to go to southern ireland and get a pet tiger.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> I get them the same as anyone else, i know what you mean though, there are lots of people over here keeping hot that realisticly shouldnt even be allowed keep a corn.
> 
> Souther Ireland is well fsr behind the UK in terms of animal laws, we can keep virtually any animal we want and theres not much that can be said.


How many hot related "incidents" are there in Ireland then? Just curious as to how many "incidents" are prevented over here by actually having the DWA list in effect.

Oh, and post more pics!!! You said you had more, lol.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Theres less then 5 "hot" related accidents that i know of in the whole of Ireland, north and south. Now if theres a few that i dont know about i'd be nearly certain that number wouldnt rise above 7/8.

I have more pics on the laptop at home, will try get them up tonight.


----------



## venomou5 (Jun 5, 2009)

how much do baby crocs go for up in ireland?


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Depends what tye of croc.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

wow great pics you have kept some great reptiles.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 28, 2009)

Your cobra is fantastic


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen most of Vinnie's collection. That cobra would scare the shit out of ye!!


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

wow awsome collection mate, hope i can have a collection like that sum day what size tank you keep yer crocs and alligator snappin turtle in?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

i would love a cobra like that dont suppose you still have it and want to sell :whistling2:


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW brillaint pic's and reptiles/animals
lovely Cobra and crocs.
don't think i'd ever want to own a DWA too risky with most =]
Well Done!


----------



## Griff2294 (Jun 3, 2009)

That cobra is one of the greatest looking snakes i've ever seen


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome Pictures
:2thumb:


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Oct 12, 2008)

Griff2294 said:


> That cobra is one of the greatest looking snakes i've ever seen


_Exactly whay I was thinking! What a beaut! Wouldn't have the guts to own one myself though! _


----------

